
Running TensorFlow with GPU Support on AWS - _dps
http://mortada.net/tips-for-running-tensorflow-with-gpu-support-on-aws.html
======
julsimon
You could use the Deep Learning AMI and save lots of work :)
[https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/ai/the-aws-deep-learning-
ami...](https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/ai/the-aws-deep-learning-ami-now-with-
ubuntu/)

